# We had ONE ear standing up!! =)



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

...for only a few minutes!  Ahh, I'm so anxious for his ears to go up already! I honestly have a stupid feeling that they won't end up ever standing up. I don't know why, but I just have that feeling. But eh, who knows.

Here's Odin a few days ago. He's getting bigger every single day. Its CRAZY. He weighs 20 lbs., as of last night and he's 11 weeks old. I wonder if that's average or not. Hmmm..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

He is sooo cute! He's got one antenna working, now for the other. He looks great no matter what


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> He is sooo cute! He's got one antenna working, now for the other. He looks great no matter what


 Thanks! I hope both his antenna's go up! haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Adrian, look at that face, he is an Odin for sure and both ears will stand and if not he can be the cute GSD with the flopped over ears, lol. awwww thans for sharing, now we wanna see pics of the other two,


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

if same is true when getting a dogs ears cropped maybe you could rub/stretch them ? like said he is cute either way tho


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable! One ear is super cute. Kangol's mom Sophie had 1 ear that would stand up. Gives them such personality!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, looks very sweet...


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Adrian, look at that face, he is an Odin for sure and both ears will stand and if not he can be the cute GSD with the flopped over ears, lol. awwww thans for sharing, now we wanna see pics of the other two,


Haha, yes.. I'm really loving his name more and more every day. You don't hear that name very often either! 

I'm sure his ears will stand.. I'm just so damn vain that I want them up so bad! hahaha! I posted in another thread some pictures of Buddy. You should check it out. 



rexdrifter said:


> if same is true when getting a dogs ears cropped maybe you could rub/stretch them ? like said he is cute either way tho


Actually, your not supposed to touch shepherds puppy ears. It makes them weaken and not stand I guess. I dunno.. I just know I'm not supposed to touch! lol.. and its so, so, soooo hard cause he has big floppy lovey ears! LOL.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> He is absolutely adorable! One ear is super cute. Kangol's mom Sophie had 1 ear that would stand up. Gives them such personality!


Now THAT is way to adorable. How funny is that! lol.

Thanks for the compliment! 



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Awe, looks very sweet...


Haha thanks! He looks sweet, but his inner demon adolescence is starting to shine. oooooooooooooooooh man!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure it'll stand. I felt the same way about my chihuahuas ears. It was like HELLO she is a full bred chihuahua why the hell aren't her ears standing? We'll it went on like that until she was 7 MONTHS OLD! Crazy! They just stood up out of no where! I'm sure they're are some taping meathods that you can try too. My neighbor has a german shepherd pup and her ears JUST started standing, she just made 5 months.

Good luck!


Btw, he is an adorable little guy!


----------

